# pkg install xtrabackup (p5-DBD-mysql) failed



## Vulgast (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello.

xtrabackup and p5-DBD-mysql (problem in these packages??). Install failed:


```
sudo pkg install xtrabackup

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity...Assertion failed: (pkgdb_ensure_loaded(j->db, p2, PKG_LOAD_FILES|PKG_LOAD_DIRS) == EPKG_OK), function pkg_conflicts_need_conflict, file pkg_jobs_conflicts.c, line 211.
Child process pid=85890 terminated abnormally: Abort trap
```


```
sudo pkg install p5-DBD-mysql

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity...Assertion failed: (pkgdb_ensure_loaded(j->db, p2, PKG_LOAD_FILES|PKG_LOAD_DIRS) == EPKG_OK), function pkg_conflicts_need_conflict, file pkg_jobs_conflicts.c, line 211.
Child process pid=85853 terminated abnormally: Abort trap
```

Help me solve the problem, please.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 26, 2014)

Try: `pkg upgrade -f`.


----------

